# which: command not found



## hairyviking (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi, when I telnet to my tivo (series one UK) and enter the 'which' command, i just get the command not found message. Could anyone tell me where I could find a version of which compatible with my tivo that I could add to the path?

cheers

hv


----------



## BradJohnson (May 30, 2002)

I replied then deleted my first message, could have sworn I had which on my S1 HDR312... but alas, no.

If you need it, and are actually familiar with "which", which you obviously are, then you are also obviously also familar with linux.

I remember years ago using a cross-compiler for more obscure linux commands on my USA S1 tivo, successfully. 

Perhaps you can google something like +"tivo" +"cross-compiler" +"which".... I haven't tried it but hell give it a shot.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

As indicated by BradJohnson, "which" is not resident in the subset of commands, but many useful commands are not and can be easily added if you can find a ppc binary.

Does ffind help get done what you need?

Or try http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/ma...a/main/release/which-2.16-4mdv2007.0.ppc.html


----------



## hairyviking (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi,

I just realised I never said thanks for the replies. I never did get anywhere with this though. I was just trying to get tysuitej running on my uk series one tivo. I'm not very familiar with either which or linux. It's just that the readme for tysuitej says that 'which' is used, so I wondered that that being missing was part of my problem

cheers

hv


----------

